# Gypsy Peppers



## Hoot (Aug 12, 2012)

Anyone ever grow or use these?
They appear to be a cross between bell pepper and banana pepper. I had never heard of them. Mrs Hoot brought a few home from work last evening.
I am thinkin' they might be good to use in makin' a mild chile rellenos.
Thoughts...comments?


----------



## CraigC (Aug 12, 2012)

From what I googled, they seem to be what you might expect from bell peppers left to their own. I would probably treat them as such.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 12, 2012)

I reckon...I didn't find a lot of information on them..'cept from vendors such as Burpee or Bonnie. They don't appear to achieve a diameter bigger than a banana pepper. I reckon I shall see....


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh--is that what they are called! We don't grow them intentionally, they just happen--oops, wrong side of the blanket, er, pollination pattern? We have hot banana peppers, but then we also have sweet ones if they are planted too closely to the sweet peppers. We can't tell them apart until we taste them...we're learning.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 12, 2012)

Could be...these were grown by Mrs Hoot's boss. They are a hybrid. From what I read, the seed they produce will not be true to the variety. Gonna give 'em a try using 4meandthem's  Chile Relleno recipe sometime in the next day or two.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 12, 2012)

The look similar to cubanelles but wider at the top.  Are they a sweet or hot pepper?


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ours come off of hot banana pepper plants, look like hot banana peppers, but are more like cubanelles re: taste. Not quite as sweet as the bell peppers. And, they are yellow. We have a mix--some hot banana peppers and some "gypsy" banana peppers. The banana pepper plants are all in the same row, the cubanelles about 2 rows away, and the bell peppers also 2 rows away. Oddly, the jalapenos stay true and those plants are in the same area.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 12, 2012)

These are sweet peppers, Andy.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2012)

Hoot said:


> These are sweet peppers, Andy.


Hoot, we love the Italian sweet pepprs for appetizers/ What we do is  de-seed them cut off the stem thn slice into rings and fry in evoo til they start to turn brown, Thn put them on paper towels and sprinkle with salt. They taste wonderful and the person frying  is kept busy  I've also stuffed them with bread crumbs and butter, shallots, parsley, and  minced Mortadella or salami. sausage might be nice tho I haven't tried it. These gypsy peppers are like Andy said the cubenelles Which i adore. Hope you enjoy them.
kades


----------



## Hoot (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks!
I have every intention of trying them out this evening. I will keep your recommendations in mind.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 16, 2012)

Are they "bell" shaped or long and skinny?


----------



## Hoot (Aug 16, 2012)

They are the ones near the bottom of the photo. Some small banana peppers are there for reference.
Pardon the quality of the photo. I gotta get a real camera.


----------

